

Robocalls are annoying, so this man is using Raspberry Pi to stop them - sk2code
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/robocalls-are-annoying-so-this-man-is-using-raspberry-pi-to-stop-them/

======
devNoise
Robocalls are evil!

